# New to the forum :)



## Cricket_theV (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi all! My pup is 9 weeks old and we've had her for about 3 weeks. Her name is Cricket  it's nice to read about the other issues with puppies that everyone has and know our pup isn't a crazy terror! She does the biting, the zoomies, etc. She is doing great with crate training and we love how active she keeps us! Here's a picture of her


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome 2 the forum - Baby's got Blue Eyes !!!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... She is adorable, and I love her name!! Welcome!


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Puppy "porn" should come with a warning: "extreme cuteness inside." Now I will have to spend 5 minutes lecturing myself "I do not want a puppy, I do not want a puppy."


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

But I secretly DO want a puppy.....


----------



## Cricket_theV (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks all! She's cute but she's feisty too! Puppy bites hurt! It's nice to know it's something she'll grow out of


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she's beautiful, welcome to the forum ;D


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

OH those blue eyes! 

She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful pup, welcome to the forums. Very warm and entitling group here.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Cricket_theV said:


> Thanks all! She's cute but she's feisty too! Puppy bites hurt! It's nice to know it's something she'll grow out of


They DO hurt... alas the biting does stop... and the teeth fall out! Lazlo had these sharp pointies which used to hurt so much when he bit me... but they fell out about a week ago, HORRAY!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gorgeous pup! Love the name!


----------

